# Installing stone paver walkway



## lkitchings (Feb 15, 2011)

We want to install stone pavers for a walkway going from a patio to our pier. There is a slope and I would like to curve the walkway. My husband is afraid it would be too hard to curve the pavers (they are 16" x 16" 4 piece pavers) and cut them. Any suggestions?


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

A niced curved paver path is where you start to enter the realm of the professional. Can't curve it and make it look good without cutting a few. You would want to rent a wet saw for cutting pavers. Go on you tube and find some video on it. Whoever you buy the pavers from can probably point you to a rental outfit. If you are just wondering if it is possible to make such a path I would say absolutly. it will be easy for a professional. What type pavers were you planning on usuing.


----------



## lkitchings (Feb 15, 2011)

We are thinking of using a 16" x 16" concrete (made to look like cobblestone) paver from Lowe's. It says "Joints create the look of four separate cobble stones with the ease of installing just one" so we know we could cut between the stones and use the smaller ones. Or, they have 6" x 6" stones in the same pattern that we thought we could outline the walkway in if that would be easier. We have a wet saw that we have used to cut tile - would that work?


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

I was assumming you were referring to a true brick paver path like this. If you are doing a path where the large blocks are spaced out you probably don't have ot cut any. Look for examples of what you want to do on the web. A path like this requires lots of cutting to keep the bricks tight and avoid unsitly gap. If the visual apperhence is nto important then you could probably do it without cuts.


----------



## Mblakeley (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi I am Matt Blakeley with Pavestone.
Two key points. You are not working with pavers you're working with patio stone any type of patio Stone application you will need a wet concrete saw with a diamond blade. This is not a hard job it's just time consuming. Think about going to Pavestone.com here you can ask questions and look at videos on how to. And in most cases a representative can meet with you personally or get his phone number to talk to him personally. You do not live in my area but I would be more than willing to help you as much as I can.

Matt Blakeley with Pavestone


----------



## lkitchings (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you - would a wet saw that we have used to cut tile work or is it a different saw altogether? Or just a different blade? Thank you


----------



## Mblakeley (Feb 15, 2011)

Typically those type of wet saw cannot handle the strength of concrete patio block. Do you have a Home Depot in your area that rants machines?

Matt Blakeley with Pavestone


----------



## lkitchings (Feb 15, 2011)

Yes, I will check with them.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

Good to see a pro joined the thread. You can also try an equipment rental company. I don't know much. Just from watching my friend's crews build baptios. HE owns a landscaping company and does many patios. Many times they will have better pricing and better machines, but HD should be fine.


----------



## beerdog (Dec 10, 2008)

You could get away with no cutting if you build a path where the patio blocks are spaced out 12" or so. Like this.


----------

